# Whatsapp.....



## Jess93 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone got this on their phone. Would like to chat to people via this because I think it'll work free no matter where you're from. Or if from the UK, I don't mind texting. 

Also, I'm not sure how many people still use Draw Something, but that might be a fun thing to do. 

Let me know...


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

I got what's app.  hit me up


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been using WhatsApp a lot recently


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

don't you need a number to chat


----------



## Jess93 (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah but because it's more of a messaging thing it'll be free. 
You just have to have the number in your phone.


----------



## complex7 (Jun 4, 2012)

I love whatsapp... 
Talk to my family from all over the world!!!!!


----------



## SugarSpunSister (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Im up for that, would be good to chat to people of like minds, message me if you want


----------



## Rubiconmango (May 24, 2012)

I use whatsapp, give me a shout


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Not applicable on android phone.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

txsadude said:


> Not applicable on android phone.


On mine I meant.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

Im from UK and I have whatsapp, let's chaaaaat! )


----------



## cal1992 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm on whatsapp if anyone fancies talking drop me a message, I'm a friendly guy


----------



## Ardo (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm on whatsapp, talk to me if ya want just chat me up


----------



## miserablecow (Feb 28, 2013)

I use whatsapp you can pm me for my number


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

We have a group going. You guys want in?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I got a KIK, ericko332. just talk to me, feel bit lonely lol


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Just found about this. Pm me if ya wanna chat it up!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

So wait there's a group going for this?


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Correct. About 10 members I think


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

How do I go about getting into this group, just got it last night... no idea how it works, lol.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Xtraneous said:


> How do I go about getting into this group, just got it last night... no idea how it works, lol.


Send me your number


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

PMd it.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Sent your number to the group. The admin will add ya


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Totally interested in whatsapp talks and this special group  Can I join?


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Am interested as well.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Send me the numbers. I'll get the admin to add ya


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Send me a pm


----------



## Stormtalon (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey! I have whatsapp!

feel free to PM me for my number so we can talk there!


----------



## jake1991 (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't have whats ap but im from uk so anyone from uk feel free to add me if you fancy a chat.


----------



## AllstarRacer (Aug 7, 2012)

lol if a guy posted this thread noone would respond


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

I got whatsapp, if you like chi-chat about nonsense, then pm me for number


----------



## Amboo11 (Jul 5, 2013)

i got whatsapp! Give me a hit


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

yup yup! whatsapp is awesome. PM me to lemme know if you wanna chat


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yay I have it too pm me guys!


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Send me a pm if you're interested in the group


----------

